# Hedgie purring after bath?



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't tell if its a purrr or just little vibrations trying to warm up in the towel. Usually after a bath i wrap him up in a dry towel and i feel little vibrations but do not hear any purring. He does this sometimes while i have him on my lap in a blankie too. Anyone else get this? :mrgreen:


----------

